# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  "Σκάλισμα" σε φωτάκι νυκτός

## goosey

Καλησπέρα σας,
Φωτάκι νυκτός (με φις δικό του κατευθείαν στα 220V)
Θέλω να σπάσω/χαλάσω κάπως 1-2  απο τα 4 λεντάκια που βλέπετε (τα πρασινα τετράγωνα που βλέπετε  στις 4 γωνίες της πλακέτας)  γιατί είναι υπερβολικά δυνατά!
'Εχετε υπ όψιν αν ταχουν συνδέσει εν σειρά ή παράλληλα?   Προφανώς αν είναι εν σειρά θα κόψω όλο το κύκλωμα...


_...ζητώ συγνώμη για την ποιότητα της εικόνας αλλά έπεσε στην περίπτωση που μου χάλασε το κανονικό κινητό.

_20200122_150944.jpg
20200122_151047.jpg

----------


## Panoss

Το πιθανότερο είναι να είναι σε σειρά.
Οπότε δοκίμασε μια αντίσταση σε σειρά.
(π.χ. αφαιρείς ένα λεντ (το πιθανότερο είναι να το καταστρέψεις γιατί χρειάζεται *πολλή* θερμότητα για να ξεκολλήσει) και το αντικαθιστάς με μια αντίσταση π.χ. 50Ωμ)

ΕΝΤΙΤ: κάτι μου λέει ότι το 'τροφοδοτικό' του είναι η αντίσταση και ο πυκνωτής στην 2η φωτό.

Οπότε:
- ή αντικαθιστάς την αντίσταση με μια μεγαλύτερη (π.χ. 1kΩ) που να αντέχει όμως κι αυτή αρκετά βατ όπως αυτή που έχει.
- ή αντικαθιστάς τον πυκνωτή με έναν που να έχει τη μισή χωρητικότητα και να είναι ίδιου τύπου σαν αυτόν που έχει (αν είναι X2 και ο καινούριος να είναι X2)

Ξεκίνα από τον πυκνωτή.

----------

goosey (23-01-20), xsterg (22-01-20)

----------


## chipakos-original

Μωρέ βάλε λίγη ταινία μαύρη μονωτική σε δύο από αυτά τα λεντ να μην ανάβουν καθόλου και άστα στη θέση τους.ή βάλε λίγη σιλικόνη πάνω στο κεφάλι τους για να μην φωτοβολούν και άστα εντός κυκλώματος.

----------

goosey (23-01-20), mikemtb73 (22-01-20), tomis (24-01-20)

----------


## goosey

> Το πιθανότερο είναι να είναι σε σειρά.
> Οπότε δοκίμασε μια αντίσταση σε σειρά.
> (π.χ. αφαιρείς ένα λεντ (το πιθανότερο είναι να το καταστρέψεις γιατί χρειάζεται *πολλή* θερμότητα για να ξεκολλήσει) και το αντικαθιστάς με μια αντίσταση π.χ. 50Ωμ)
> 
> ΕΝΤΙΤ: κάτι μου λέει ότι το 'τροφοδοτικό' του είναι η αντίσταση και ο πυκνωτής στην 2η φωτό.
> 
> Οπότε:
> - ή αντικαθιστάς την αντίσταση με μια μεγαλύτερη (π.χ. 1kΩ) που να αντέχει όμως κι αυτή αρκετά βατ όπως αυτή που έχει.
> - ή αντικαθιστάς τον πυκνωτή με έναν που να έχει τη μισή χωρητικότητα και να είναι ίδιου τύπου σαν αυτόν που έχει (αν είναι X2 και ο καινούριος να είναι X2)
> ...


Μπα,  χλωμό ν ασχοληθώ  τόσο πολύ να κόψω-ράψω πυκνωτή .  Αλλά, ας υποθέσω οτι θάχω το χρόνο λοιπόν :    Eννοείς να βάλω έναν C διπλάσιας χωρητικότητας , και έτσι τα λεντάκια θα φωτίζουν λιγότερο?
   Ο υπάρχων C αναγράφει 474J450 -  NIS U25 .    Tι χωρητικότητας  πρέπει να βάλω? (και προφανώς και πάλι τύπου "φασόλι" κι όχι πχ βαρελάκι) .   Θα είναι και διπλάσιου μεγέθους? 
 Γιατί λόγω χώρου δεν ξέρω κατα πόσον να χωράει μεγαλύτερος .
Επίσης, για να αφαιρέσω λεντάκι που γράφεις στην αρχή ούτε λόγος, καθώς οι επαφές τους είναι σφραγισμένες μέσα στην πλακέτα. 
 Γι αυτό και ξεκινώ και γράφω απ την αρχή για περίπτωση σπασίματος του  με πχ καποιο μυτοτσίμπιδο .
 Όσο για τον C & R  καλά κατάλαβες οτι είναι το τροφοδοτικό, αφού απο τα 220V  πάει κατευθείαν εκεί.
Πάντως, αν κατάλαβα καλά, απο τις αγώγιμες μέσα στην πλακέτα, τα 4 λεντάκια   τα έχουν βάλει ανα 2 σε σειρά.   Δεν αποκλείω όμως να είναι όλα σε σειρά.

----------


## nyannaco

Εγώ θα έλεγα να μην βάλεις καθόλου χέρι στα ηλεκτρονικά, αφού έχει τέτοιου είδους "τροφοδοτικό". Ακολούθησε τη συμβουλή του Δημήτρη στο #3 και καθάρισες εύκολα και με ασφάλεια, και είναι και αναστρέψιμο αν μετανιώσεις!

----------

goosey (25-01-20)

----------


## goosey

> Εγώ θα έλεγα να μην βάλεις καθόλου χέρι στα ηλεκτρονικά, αφού έχει τέτοιου είδους "τροφοδοτικό". Ακολούθησε τη συμβουλή του Δημήτρη στο #3 και καθάρισες εύκολα και με ασφάλεια, και είναι και αναστρέψιμο αν μετανιώσεις!


Το έκανα ,  επειδή δεν έκανε δουλειά η μονωτική ταινία και δεν είχα και σιλικόνη,  έβαλα λίγη δομική κόλλα.  ΟΚ βαρύ και σκληρό προϊόν αλλά έβγαλαν τα λεντάκια και ωραία απόχρωση.
Ελπίζω μόνο να μην έχω κανα θέμα με την αγωγιμότητα/ θερμότητα του υλικού.

----------


## Panoss

Λογικά θα έχεις θέμα με τη θερμότητα. Οπότε σύντομα πρέπει να σου καούν.

----------

goosey (28-01-20)

----------


## goosey

> Λογικά θα έχεις θέμα με τη θερμότητα. Οπότε σύντομα πρέπει να σου καούν.


Θα καούν τα λεντάκια γιατί?   Εγώ αναφέρθηκα στην αγωγιμότητα/θερμότητα του υλικού που έβαλα, σαν υλικό δηλαδή αν θα μου κάνει κανένα βραχυκύκλωμα σαν συσκευή.

----------


## Panoss

Αυτό το υλικό που έβαλες, υποθέτω, ακουμπάει στα λεντ και επομένως εμποδίζει τη θερμότητα να φύγει από τα λεντ.
Ισχύει αυτό;

----------

goosey (02-02-20)

----------


## goosey

> Αυτό το υλικό που έβαλες, υποθέτω, ακουμπάει στα λεντ και επομένως εμποδίζει τη θερμότητα να φύγει από τα λεντ.
> Ισχύει αυτό;


Ναι τα έχω καλύψει εντελώς.  Θεώρησα οτι απο κατασκευής τους τα λεντ δεν έχουν θέμα θερμότητας.   ΟΚ  να το βγάλω αλλά και με μονωτική ταινία να δοκιμάσω πάλι δεν θα υπάρχει το ίδιο θέμα?

----------


## Panoss

Οτιδήποτε εμποδίζει την απαγωγή θερμότητας δεν σου κάνει.

----------

goosey (04-02-20)

----------

